# American Pickers Bike ?



## 2jakes (Jan 28, 2013)

Opening shots of "American Pickers", there are images of an old rusted bike.
Anybody know what brand it is ?


----------



## Mybluevw (Jan 28, 2013)

I think its an Elgin


----------



## ratina (Jan 28, 2013)

Yup, its an Elgin


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 28, 2013)

Its an elgin or mercury that use to have a whizzer engine on it


----------



## jpromo (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's my '39 Elgin in slightly better condition :o


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 28, 2013)

*'39 Elgin*



jpromo said:


> Here's my '39 Elgin in slightly better condition :o




Was the '39 Elgin complete ? If not, were parts hard to locate ?

*It's a beauty !*


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 28, 2013)

*posts*

I just checked & I'm on three threads at once....somebody might make something out
of this....no way I can catch up...


----------



## jpromo (Jan 29, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Was the '39 Elgin complete ? If not, were parts hard to locate ?
> 
> *It's a beauty !*




I received it from a guy who disassembled every bike he ever collected and lost motivation to put them back together. I was lucky it wasn't missing too much. I needed a fork and, as you can see, a chainguard. I got lucky on the fork (which isn't 100% correct; slightly different paint scheme but same fork). I also picked up a chainguard for next to nothing but it came in bare metal so I'm going to try a distress job.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 29, 2013)

And as the bike in question sits to this day, it's the one up against the rocks at the right of the photo....


----------



## jpromo (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine up there ^ has a door as well. I've seen them without though.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 29, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> That tank has a Mercury paint scheme on it, not Elgin. I could be mistaken on the use of tanks with doors on Elgins, but don't see any sign or mention of it in the Sears catalogs.




maybe not every model made it into the catalog.

Nick.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 29, 2013)

*Elgin / Mercury ?*



Talewinds said:


> And as the bike in question sits to this day, it's the one up against the rocks at the right of the photo....




In local bike shop, they had  a bike in similar condition...





It was hanging as a display . Was sort of  "attractive" in
a folk art way, somehow  !


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2013)

You could make the argument that jpromo's '39 elgin has the mercury paint scheme tank as well as a door, but you could also make the argument that the paint scheme on the frame and forks is exclusively for the elgin brand.
Or...it could be an elgin outfitted at some later point with a mercury tank.
One thing we can agree on that the same manufacturer made jpromo's bike .
Chris


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope Mike did not sand blast that bike and wreck the historical value of it...,


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 29, 2013)

There is no fix to that peice of junk. large sections of the frame are missing. the fork is dented and bent. all that frame does is hold an interesting, but rotted tank. thats just an ornament. 
Soda blasting removes no metal, btw.

Watch that episode, you will see they paid the guy to haul trash is all.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 29, 2013)

*American Pickers Bike*

It would be nice if this guy can bring this one back to life !


----------



## partsguy (Jan 29, 2013)

I think that was from the pilot episode and I remmeber it well. That bike was a pile of rust and was dubbed a parts donor and nothing more.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 29, 2013)

cyclebuster said:


> There is no fix to that peice of junk. large sections of the frame are missing. the fork is dented and bent. all that frame does is hold an interesting, but rotted tank. thats just an ornament.
> Soda blasting removes no metal, btw.
> 
> Watch that episode, you will see they paid the guy to haul trash is all.




"I've blown bigger things out of my nose, prettier too!"


----------

